# Willard Bay's Future?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a statement that I posted on another Fishing Forum today.
I thought that it was worth reading here to:

"So doing a little math from the DWR stocking reports, I come up with the following.

In the last 4 years [2007 to 2010] Willard Bay received 
584,034 total Wiper. 
That is an average of 146,008 Wiper stocked each year.

No go back 4 more years and the stocking report shows the following.

In the 4 years of 2003 to 2006 Willard Bay received 
1,059,898 Wiper. 
That is an average of 264,972 Wiper stocked each year.

This is very alarming to me. 
In the last 4 years, Willard Bay received about half as many Wiper as it did in the 4 years previous.

I sincerely hope that the DNR will be able to produce the 1,000,000 wiper eggs that they are trying for. 
If not, Willard Bay could be in serious trouble in the very near future."


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Willard Bay's Future*

As a wiper fishery yes, as a fishery no. After all, wasn't there fish in there before wipers? What about the walleye, the cats, the crappie and what ever else is in there? Or is it just a wiper fishery? And who knows, maybe with fewer wipers they will be able to grow even bigger. But I don't think you've got anything to worry about, I think they're gonna get their wipers in there.

Fishrmn


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Willard Bay's Future*

Check the sizes...were the fish stocked from 2003-2006 smaller? I know with wipers that the smaller they are stocked the worse the survival rates are. So, if larger fish were stocked in recent years, that would/could offset any discrepancy in numbers stocked in previous years because survival rates would go up. If, for example, most of the fish stocked from 2003-2006 were in the 1-2 inch range, there survival would be significantly less than if they were stocked at 3-5 inches.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Willard Bay's Future*

Back when Walleye was managed in Willard, they were also stocked in there.
Walley have not been stocked in Willard for many years and won't be stocked in the near future.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I just received an email from Drew Cushing, Warm Water Biologist with the DWR.
He stated that things are on track for getting the fish necessary for the program.

So for now, we are in a wait and see mode.
This looks very encouraging for Wiper in Utah.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> I just received an email from Drew Cushing, Warm Water Biologist with the DWR.
> He stated that things are on track for getting the fish necessary for the program.
> 
> So for now, we are in a wait and see mode.
> This looks very encouraging for Wiper in Utah.


things are looking good and if things work out with the collecting of milt and eggs we will be seeing fish in more waters where chub,golden shiner and redside shiner are a problem.
they have always bought the fry they use to plant willard,newcastle,and hunting north. If everything goes well this year then next few years we could be seeing them plant puite,otter creek and minersville. this is very good news to me I like to eat and catch wipers. 
This is the reason willard has gotten hard to fish for most, with the wiper population in there going down hill from catch and keep angling every time people go out there fishing they keep a limit every time. the shad population is what it was before they planted wipers or close to it. the walleye have never been able to keep them in check and it was by sportsmans request that they put wipers in willard because poor fishing was being reported.

Drew posted to one of my post recently explaining what his plans are, if you would like to read it it is posted here.
http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Utah ... _collapsed
fnf


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Willard Bay's Future*



Fishrmn said:


> As a wiper fishery yes, as a fishery no. After all, wasn't there fish in there before wipers? What about the walleye, the cats, the crappie and what ever else is in there? Or is it just a wiper fishery? And who knows, maybe with fewer wipers they will be able to grow even bigger. But I don't think you've got anything to worry about, I think they're gonna get their wipers in there.
> 
> Fishrmn


without the wipers the fishing sucked? I remember going out there before they put them in and you where lucky to catch a catfish. walleye where getting big but very few where being caught? crappie fishing was decent but was better for a while I do think wipers key in on them also at certain time of the year and they declined. but over all it was a positive for them being stocked and look forward for more of them being planted to bring better balance between predator and prey.and better fishing because there hungrier because they have to work for there meals.

just my opinion.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Willard Bay's Future*



wyoming2utah said:


> Check the sizes...were the fish stocked from 2003-2006 smaller? I know with wipers that the smaller they are stocked the worse the survival rates are. So, if larger fish were stocked in recent years, that would/could offset any discrepancy in numbers stocked in previous years because survival rates would go up. If, for example, most of the fish stocked from 2003-2006 were in the 1-2 inch range, there survival would be significantly less than if they were stocked at 3-5 inches.


They have always been less than 2" and from what I have read only 7% of the fish stocked actual survived.
This will change and fish 2-3" will be stocked if all works out, along with fry sized fish to see the difference in survival.


----------

